
Nightcoders.net – A Cloud IDE for Clojure - Immortalin
http://nightcoders.net/
======
blunte
Zach Oakes, the guy who made this, is great. Obviously a tech powerhouse, but
also very entertaining to watch on his youtube videos.

Any tools that make Clojure easier for people to get started with are welcome.
Maybe he'll get bored one evening and crank out a Phoenix-like framework for
Clojure :) _hint hint_. Maybe some Patreon love will help.

~~~
amk_
A framework like Phoenix would be awesome. Even something more lightweight
(Express-like) would be pretty handy. Clojurescript front-end, Clojure
backend...

------
gw
Just so yall know I open sourced this project recently!

[https://github.com/oakes/Nightcoders.net](https://github.com/oakes/Nightcoders.net)

My server is not the best so if you get out of memory errors in your projects
just wait until this falls off the front page :)

------
_halgari
I had the great pleasure of interviewing Zach Oakes (author of
nightcoders.net) the ~1hr podcast is available here:
[http://blog.cognitect.com/cognicast/130](http://blog.cognitect.com/cognicast/130)

------
drcode
This is really an impressive tool- I will be using this to sketch out ideas on
my chromebook.

~~~
DigitalJack
Likewise I was just thinking this will be great from my tablet.

